# Reasonably Priced Milwaukee pH Meter



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2020)

Milwaukee Instruments MW102 PH and Temperature Meter - $124.75
Comes with meat probe and a liquid probe....acurate to +- 0.02
Milwaukee MW102


----------



## zwiller (Mar 9, 2020)

That one is well known as a good unit in the advanced homebrewing community.  Colorphast strips are another option.  Looks like you might need a meat probe?   https://www.sausagemaker.com/dry-curing-ph-testing-s/2020.htm

I've used pH meters a long time for brewing but not for meat.  FYI They are a little finicky.  Must be cleaned, stored, calibrated, etc so heads up.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2020)

The probe that comes with the unit can be used for meat paste and other soft media...

Edit-
My mistake, what I thought was the meat probe is the temp. probe. I will have to order the meat probe.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 9, 2020)

zwiller said:


> They are a little finicky. Must be cleaned, stored, calibrated, etc so heads up.


Agreed. I have one for two and a half years. Very reliable but little bit too many steps in the process. maybe just me.... There is really nice one (at least looks like it) - Hanna PH meat tester: https://www.hannainst.com/meat-ph-tester.html


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you 

 pushok2018
 and 

 zwiller


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 9, 2020)

Sold my ph tester i got from TSM, what a PITA. The strips are much easier and you can take a small patty from your mix and clear wrap it to test ph unlike the probe where you have to stick the chubs.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 9, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> he strips are much easier


SFLsmkr1, sounds like you like strips... Are strips accurate enough? The reason I am asking this question is I heard from different sources that they are not really accurate.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2020)

The strips are probably more accurate than a pH meter...  They don't need calibrating...   It's a chemical reaction that is guaranteed by a chemical reaction...   You can't fool mother nature...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2020)

*pH testing strips*


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2020)

This is the package deal I should have posted...
Milwaukee MW102-FOOD PRO+2-in-1 pH and Temperature Meter for Food


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2020)

A pH test meter is expensive to use....   the cleaning and storage solutions...   the calibration solutions...  
You have to calibrate before each use to make sure the instrument hasn't "drifted"...   If you don't, you will have no idea if the meat is safe to eat...
For home use, I highly say NO to home pH test meters....   Test strips will produce very accurate results at a fraction of the cost....


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 9, 2020)

daveomak said:


> The strips are probably more accurate than a pH meter..


Cool! I'll try them as soon as I get back to dry curing. Still looking for replacement of my broken dry curing chamber... Thank you, daveomak!


----------



## buzzy (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m a little late on this one but was looking for guidance on ph testing & found this. Belated thank you to all.


----------

